# enrolling in NHS



## matefl93 (May 23, 2010)

Apologies if this question has already been addressed in this forum... I'm wondering how one goes about enrolling in the NHS and approximately how long it takes? If everything goes smoothly at UKBA, I will be moving to the UK on a Tier 2 Dependent visa in mid-August. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

matefl93 said:


> Apologies if this question has already been addressed in this forum... I'm wondering how one goes about enrolling in the NHS and approximately how long it takes? If everything goes smoothly at UKBA, I will be moving to the UK on a Tier 2 Dependent visa in mid-August.


When you arrive in UK, go to a GP surgery and ask if you can register as a new patient. If your partner/spouse is already registered with a doctor, see whether you can register there too. Not every GP takes new patients, and if they are full, you'll be told which doctors may have an open list. If you are stuck, contact your local primary care trust and they will suggest your nearest GP with vacancies. Then go there and complete a simple form. You are sometimes asked to show a proof of address (as each GP has a catchment area) and perhaps your passport as ID. Provided you are a resident (with a visa in case of foreign nationals), then you are eligible to register as NHS patient. You may have to answer some simple questions about your stay in UK. After a week or so, your NHS medical card will be sent to your home. But if you need to see a doctor urgently, you can make an appointment when you go to register. You normally have to go through your GP for any medical matters (other than dentistry), who will where necessary make a referral for hospital investigation.


----------



## matefl93 (May 23, 2010)

Joppa said:


> When you arrive in UK, go to a GP surgery and ask if you can register as a new patient. If your partner/spouse is already registered with a doctor, see whether you can register there too. Not every GP takes new patients, and if they are full, you'll be told which doctors may have an open list. If you are stuck, contact your local primary care trust and they will suggest your nearest GP with vacancies. Then go there and complete a simple form. You are sometimes asked to show a proof of address (as each GP has a catchment area) and perhaps your passport as ID. Provided you are a resident (with a visa in case of foreign nationals), then you are eligible to register as NHS patient. You may have to answer some simple questions about your stay in UK. After a week or so, your NHS medical card will be sent to your home. But if you need to see a doctor urgently, you can make an appointment when you go to register. You normally have to go through your GP for any medical matters (other than dentistry), who will where necessary make a referral for hospital investigation.


Thanks again, Joppa, for your helpful information. Good to see that it's a fairly straight forward process.


----------

